# Best Coyote Rifle



## UGA hunter

What is the most economical (purchase and ammo) coyote/varmint gun? Most of the guys I know hunt with an AR. Thanks!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Unless you are shooting at extreme distances-any deer rifle will hammer a coyote-I usually use my Browning 300 Win Mag with whatever ammunition I want to get rid of!  I also use a Weatherby 25-06.  Each with a Leupold scope-In my view that gives you practice on a deer with familiar equipment and no added expense for another gun, scope, ammunition, etc...


----------



## GSURugger

AR's are super fun though.


----------



## injun joe

Not sure if you're looking for best or most economical?
I'd say the most economical is a Savage 93 in .22 mag. It's a short range varmint gun but at $230 it will shoot a 30 gr bullet at 2300fps for about 30 cents a round.
Another modestly priced is a Savage B-Mag in .17 WSM. It has a little more range at $310 and will send a 20 gr pill downrange at 3000 fps for 40 cents a round.
If you're looking for a semi, Remington sells their 597 in .22 mag at $425 and you're  back to 30 cents per trigger pull.


----------



## 4x4

UGA hunter said:


> Most of the guys I know hunt with an AR. Thanks!



There is a reason for that. I am a serious predator hunter and I would have no other weapon than an AR platform for coyotes. Dead-out accurate, bullets are very plentiful, virtually no recoil, and they are super easy to modify and them being semi automatic, follow-up shots dont require you to loose your cheek weld.


----------



## mpwarrak

I'm gonna catch a bunch of trouble for what I'm about to say...

[RANT] Most of my friends have AR's, AK's, and whatever else.
I use only regular, (cheap) wood stock hunting weapons.

I out shoot them in every kind of accuracy competition.  The only thing they can beat me on is number of rounds.

Lets face it, hunting firearms are ASTRONOMICALLY more accurate, PER DOLLAR!

I can buy a .243 at wally world for what, $350?  And shoot 2 inch groups at 200 yards.  And a $100 scope will decently zoom me in to 10x.

Now you try getting anywhere near that with that kind of money in an AR.  Most of my friends pay more than $400 for a SINGLE ACCESSORY for their guns.  A measly 3x magnifier will cost more than that.

Come on guys, you know why you like the AR's, it's because they LOOK COOL and are similar to what the military uses.   You have 30 round banana clips, but if you can't hit the dang yote with 5 you might as well give up anyway.  

They are fun to shoot, there's no denying that.

Now, I understand a lot of this has to do with shooter skill.

But my main point is, dollar for dollar, your good ol' hunting guns provide way more accuracy and performance per money spent.  Can you make an AR accurate and perform well?  Sure.  What will it cost?  I don't want to know. [/RANT]

Ok, I'm braced to get beat up for that....

But sorry for the thread hijack...

If you want a good coyote gun that's economical, you first need to decide about rimfire or centerfire.  If you want to legally shoot other small game with it as well, and are trying to keep the noise down, I would go with a .22 mag or .17 HMR or .17 WSM.  There have been many threads comparing these.  I love my marlin .22 mag, cost not much more than $200 but I'm impressed with the .17s as well.


If you can do centerfire, my favorite is the .243, but many guys swear by the .22-250 as well.  Or, I usually just take my .270.  Got 4 at a time with it once. 




But any gun that's sighted in will work, calling tactics and shooting skill is far more important!


----------



## Whiteeagle

I agree with mpwarrak! The BEST coyote weapon I own is the one I have when I see a coyote! I do NOT own an ar15 style weapon. I have killed coyotes wit a NEF .223, a Savage .270, an old 1942 British SMLE .303, .410, 20 ga, 12 ga, .45 caplock, .45 flintlock, .50 caplock, .22 rifle! It's not WHAT you shoot, it's what you SHOOT! Remember, Daniel Boon & Davy Crockett did NOT use ar15s to hunt with!!!


----------



## JohnK

Shotguns are best in the places I can find coyotes. That's a nice bag there Warrak, congratulations


----------



## 4x4

mpwarrak said:


> I'm gonna catch a bunch of trouble for what I'm about to say...
> 
> [RANT] Most of my friends have AR's, AK's, and whatever else.
> I use only regular, (cheap) wood stock hunting weapons.
> 
> I out shoot them in every kind of accuracy competition.  The only thing they can beat me on is number of rounds.
> 
> Lets face it, hunting firearms are ASTRONOMICALLY more accurate, PER DOLLAR!
> 
> I can buy a .243 at wally world for what, $350?  And shoot 2 inch groups at 200 yards.  And a $100 scope will decently zoom me in to 10x.
> 
> Now you try getting anywhere near that with that kind of money in an AR.  Most of my friends pay more than $400 for a SINGLE ACCESSORY for their guns.  A measly 3x magnifier will cost more than that.
> 
> Come on guys, you know why you like the AR's, it's because they LOOK COOL and are similar to what the military uses.   You have 30 round banana clips, but if you can't hit the dang yote with 5 you might as well give up anyway.
> 
> They are fun to shoot, there's no denying that.
> 
> Now, I understand a lot of this has to do with shooter skill.
> 
> But my main point is, dollar for dollar, your good ol' hunting guns provide way more accuracy and performance per money spent.  Can you make an AR accurate and perform well?  Sure.  What will it cost?  I don't want to know. [/RANT]
> 
> Ok, I'm braced to get beat up for that....
> 
> But sorry for the thread hijack...
> 
> If you want a good coyote gun that's economical, you first need to decide about rimfire or centerfire.  If you want to legally shoot other small game with it as well, and are trying to keep the noise down, I would go with a .22 mag or .17 HMR or .17 WSM.  There have been many threads comparing these.  I love my marlin .22 mag, cost not much more than $200 but I'm impressed with the .17s as well.
> 
> 
> If you can do centerfire, my favorite is the .243, but many guys swear by the .22-250 as well.  Or, I usually just take my .270.  Got 4 at a time with it once.
> 
> View attachment 825740



Great post! I agree to 90% of it. 


I failed to see the most important part of the OP which is economical! No, an AR is not an economical choice. There is a huge difference in a $500 AR and a $1200 AR. 

I aint never seen a hunter with a AR hunting with a 30 round clip. I hunt with only a 10 round clip. Them 30 round clips are only come into use against tyrants

I take predator hunting very serious, and I dont mind spending the $ for a superior platform. I could of dropped that much on a bolt gun, just preferred the AR platform, and it had nothing to do with the "coolness" of its style or looks, I looked for a small caliber that has all flavors of bullet types and weights, ability to reload, and supply of ammo, brass, projectiles, powder, not leaving a huge hole in a pelt, very little recoil, and semi auto is a must for me.

I hunt ONLY wide open pastures where 200 plus shots are common, I have only one time shot a coyote within 100 yds. My shots average 150 and plus yds at coyotes.

Im no fan of any rimfires for coyotes, even though Ive killed a few with one. Maybe that new .17WSM. 

Back to the OP, just use your deer rifle. If you get to be a serious predator hunter, come on back and all of us here on the forum can help with any advise you may need on a purchase of a serious predator rifle.

I shot this female at 240 yds Tuesday evening in wide open pastureland with my 16" bull barrel AR.


----------



## injun joe

4X4 makes a great point. If you're going to be hunting over bait on a power line or calling in open pasture, the rimfires I mentioned are going to do nothing but frustrate you.
It's very difficult to adjust for windage and holdover with a .22 mag over 150yds or even a .17 WSM over 200 yrds. You're also getting to the end of the punch at those distances.
While I've got nothing against the AR or AK platforms, I don't own any. I almost bought a Rem. AR-25 one time, but got a deal on another Cooper instead. I like a semi-auto in certain situations, but wonder if you can't do with a BAR anything you can do with an AR ? I can see that there is a lot more easy customization with the AR platform and I'm certainly not one to say I haven't spent more than necessary because I wanted a certain gun.
With that said, I kill more coyotes with a 22-250 Model 700 SPS and a .25 WSSM in a walking varminter than anything else I own. My favorite is in .204 but it's such a specialty gun I hardly carry it unless I'm in a certain spot.
I don't know if I'm a serious predator hunter or not, but I do it a lot and enjoy every hunt.


----------



## UGA hunter

Thanks for all the replies guys! I'd love to have an AR because of some of the things that have been mentioned. I could use my deer rifle (Winchester 270). I am looking to get into coyote hunting pretty hard and would like to have a good gun to shoot that will be lower priced and that shoots ammo that is easier to find and lower priced. If I need to spend a little more for an AR, OK I'll see what I can do but if there is a more economical solution that would be better for me. I understand wanting a semiauto for follow up shots or shots at coyotes that won't stop. I have about a thousand acres that is eat up with coyotes. It is mostly large cattle farms with big open pastures and coyotes are working not only on the deer and turkeys but also these farmers cows. Hopefully that helps a little more with the recommendations.


----------



## mpwarrak

4x4 said:


> Great post! I agree to 90% of it.
> 
> 
> I failed to see the most important part of the OP which is economical! No, an AR is not an economical choice. There is a huge difference in a $500 AR and a $1200 AR.
> 
> I aint never seen a hunter with a AR hunting with a 30 round clip. I hunt with only a 10 round clip. Them 30 round clips are only come into use against tyrants
> 
> I take predator hunting very serious, and I dont mind spending the $ for a superior platform. I could of dropped that much on a bolt gun, just preferred the AR platform, and it had nothing to do with the "coolness" of its style or looks, I looked for a small caliber that has all flavors of bullet types and weights, ability to reload, and supply of ammo, brass, projectiles, powder, not leaving a huge hole in a pelt, very little recoil, and semi auto is a must for me.
> 
> I hunt ONLY wide open pastures where 200 plus shots are common, I have only one time shot a coyote within 100 yds. My shots average 150 and plus yds at coyotes.
> 
> Im no fan of any rimfires for coyotes, even though Ive killed a few with one. Maybe that new .17WSM.
> 
> Back to the OP, just use your deer rifle. If you get to be a serious predator hunter, come on back and all of us here on the forum can help with any advise you may need on a purchase of a serious predator rifle.
> 
> I shot this female at 240 yds Tuesday evening in wide open pastureland with my 16" bull barrel AR.



Fair enough, nice rebuttal.   Didn't mean to accuse anyone in particular of choosing AR's based on looks alone... just some people in general.  I guess I was feeling frisky this morning. 

I'll admit I'm CHEAP, probably cheaper than Clark Howard himself.  I'm the worst kind of junkie for used, broken stuff that's cheap and I fix it up and make it work for as little $ as possible.  That's why I jumped on the "economical" part of this discussion.  If I had unlimited funds, who knows, I might end up with a gun like yours.

I also agree with rimfire being lousy over 100 yds... I just like to carry it during small game season so I can shoot anything... squirrels or whatever.  And it's great in the back yard with neighbors.

UGA Hunter, if you want to have fun hunting yotes have at it.   But if you really want to make a dent in them, and they are really causing problems, you might want to consider TRAPPING.  Depending on your skills and time on your hands, you may hunt 5 or 10 yotes and think that's pretty good.  But start trapping and be amazed as 30, 40, 50+ come off that property. Lots of good info on this forum about that.


----------



## GSURugger

4x4 said:


> Great post! I agree to 90% of it.
> 
> 
> I failed to see the most important part of the OP which is economical! No, an AR is not an economical choice. There is a huge difference in a $500 AR and a $1200 AR.
> 
> I aint never seen a hunter with a AR hunting with a 30 round clip. I hunt with only a 10 round clip. Them 30 round clips are only come into use against tyrants



This.  10 rnd in the woods, several 30 bangers for situations.


----------



## 4x4

Ok ok ok...

If I were to purchase an economical rifle for varmints, I would look into a Savage Axis chambered in 22-250 with a Nikon prostaff 3-9x40 or redfield scope. Maybe $500 give or take?

Either way just get out there and kill em!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

I have an old Savage 340 in .222 Rem. It is a very accurate rifle and ammo is about $8 a box. Not sure what they are going for but I wouldn't think it would be too much.


----------



## JohnK

I wouldn't worry about a specialized weapon til I killed 15 coyotes. By then you'll know your needs....if any.


----------



## blt152

I've shot coyotes with everything from a .22lr to a 30-06. I own a Remington R-15VT that is as accurate as any other rifle I own and it gets the job done and yes it is a fun outfit to shoot. If I was looking to put together an economical coyote rig I would choose one of the midrange rifles that are produced today, Ruger American Predator, Remington 783, Savage Axis, Marlin and Mossberg. they all produce one. My caliber of choice would be.243Win. There is a wide range of bullets to choose from and being a reloader I'm certain that an accurate load could be produced. Topped with the right optics and fitted with a bipod 250/300 yd shots would not be impossible plus the .243Win. is a good deer caliber so the outfit would serve double duty. Just my choice but to each his own.


----------



## Yotes

Savage .223 and .270 with Simmons 3x9x40. I like the flat shooters over the heavier rounds.


----------



## UGA hunter

I guess a big factor will be a flat shooting gun that will be accurate and still pack some punch if I need to make the 200-300 yard shot. I've made this type shot on deer with my 270 but I'd like a gun dedicated to varmint hunting


----------



## jgyfarms

The compact design is why I shoot a 16" ar. I also use a 30 rd mag.  Load it up and hunt all day w/o any extra ammo.  Hook on a Harris bipod and you've got a rock solid platform.  .223 is an awesome caliber to 300 yds.  80% of my shots are on the run or at least a good trot. That being said I love the quick follow up for a missed shot or multiple dogs.  Accuracy is only as good as the man pulling the trigger.


----------



## UrbanSongDogSniper

GSURugger said:


> AR's are super fun though.



Fun if you can stand the muzzle blast less than 2 feet from your head ! 

A suppressor really can make a big difference--even on a 22 cal, but the total cost is a real budget-buster.


----------



## Trapper Glatzer

If you want a gun just for varmints, I agree with bolt152 except for the caliber. If you want double duty guns then he is dead on with the .243, but in Georgia a .223 will work on anything offered from the woods except for those Bull Chipmunks and I hear it takes a .50 Beowolf to bring one of those big boys down. A 1/9 twist .223 will shoot bullets in the 50 to 75 grain accurately and do it well. The main thing with any of these rifles is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## BCAPES

I agree. Was hoping to get a 223 with a suppressor but after taxes etc...it was going to cost a thousand dollars more and needed written permission from landowner to use it.



UrbanSongDogSniper said:


> Fun if you can stand the muzzle blast less than 2 feet from your head !
> 
> A suppressor really can make a big difference--even on a 22 cal, but the total cost is a real budget-buster.


----------



## GSURugger

UrbanSongDogSniper said:


> Fun if you can stand the muzzle blast less than 2 feet from your head !
> 
> A suppressor really can make a big difference--even on a 22 cal, but the total cost is a real budget-buster.



muffs with a noise canceling microphone help A lot.  I'd never shoot my SPR sans ear protection.


----------



## GSURugger

Trapper Glatzer said:


> If you want a gun just for varmints, I agree with blt152 except for the caliber. If you want double duty guns then he is dead on with the .243, but in Georgia a .223 will work on anything offered from the woods except for those Bull Chipmonks and I hear it takes a .50 Beowolf to bring one of those big boys down. A 1/9 twist .223 will shoot bullets in the 50 to 75 grain accurately and do it well. The main thing with any of these rifles is practice, practice, practice.



Going to politely disagree.  While some 1-9 twist rifles will stabilize a 75gr pill, not all will.  for 69gr and above you're better suited with a 1-8 twist or faster.  On the other end of the spectrum, the rifle I posted above has a 1-8 twist 18" barrel, and while it will shoot 55gr blitzkings Sub-MOA under 300 yards, any distance over gets very inconsistent due to the bullet being light and over stabilized.  Top picture is 275 yards, while the bottom is between 375 and 400.


----------



## Knotmuch

No love for the .22 Hornet?


----------



## smokey30725

Knotmuch said:


> No love for the .22 Hornet?



Got a relative in Alabama who uses it for deer and varmints. Has never failed to tag out over the last few decades and never lost an animal with most not making it more than 50 yards if they run at all. Browning ABolt Micro in 22 hornet is his preferred rig.


----------



## Permitchaser

My 22-250 is glassed bedded and can shoot 1/4" groups at 100yds. Good to 300 yds


----------



## Buckhead

Have shot a few coyotes with everything from a .17 HMR to a .300 Win mag.  Most were shot while deer hunting, targets of opportunity.

When going specifically after coyotes, I kind of agree with the consensus and take one of my ARs.  My 24" Colt 6724 is my fave.  Accurate as any rifle I own.  The 24" barrel really helps the .223.  

As important as the rifle is, I wouldn't even bother to go without my Foxpro.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool

*Coyote Gun*

I agree that any gun will work to kill a yote. I personally hunt with an AR because more often than not you will have mutilples come to the call. You have a better chance to double or triple up with an AR that with any other platform. I hunt with a Rock River Arms Predator Pursuit in 223 and it will shoot sub MOA all day long. I have killed yotes with bolt rifles as well as shotguns but AR are my favorite. I would recommend also carrying a shotgun with you to the stand because sometime you will have them come in so fast that the shotgun is a better choice. Good hunting!!!


----------



## Thunder Head

If you haven't purchased a dedicated varmit gun yet.

How many shells for your .270 can you buy for $500. A lot.

That being said I have a savage predator in .223 and love it. The shells don't cost much. FMJ practice ammo is even cheaper.

The only thing that might change my mind is big open fields. At 300 yards a 10 mph cross wind will push a 55 grain bullet several inches off target. I might choose a .243 if I was going to shoot a lot of longer ranges.


----------



## KyDawg

I have had good luck with my 204. It has terrific muzzle velocity.


----------



## Dan DeBord

243


----------



## Bob2010

Love my cz 22 mag semi auto.


----------



## Klondike

As someone who hunts yotes with an AR and a bolt gun I'll weigh in.

First I don't care about looks on my AR, its a tool.  I usually use my 5 round Alabama mag with my AR for yote hunting.  AR is super light and you dont lose site picture.  Light, fast and accurate is how I view the platform.  For bolt guns there are so many good options for cheap now it is crazy.  My savage axis below is a $600 rig with optics and can be cheaper.  In 308 knocks them dead and my ability to shoot is what makes the difference not limitations of the caliber


----------



## GT-40 GUY

This is my .223/5.56 with the extras. I use the red light because they can not see the red, but can see some green. Got the light from Cabala's.

gt40


----------



## Rainmaker

Just my opinion to follow: 

My brother-in-law just bought a Ruger American Ranch Rifle in .556/.223 a month ago. 

It has a 16" barrel and comes threaded. 

Very accurate, light, and quick to point - important for hunting here in the Southeast. 

Being factory threaded - it makes it perfectly suited to suppress. 

Put a nice VX-R 2-7 or 3-9 on it and it would make a nice coyote outfit. 

Gun isn't expensive, so spend a lot of money on great glass.


----------



## injun joe

KyDawg said:


> I have had good luck with my 204. It has terrific muzzle velocity.



Same here Kydawg.
.204 is bad medicine on yotes.


----------



## wildmantaz

I use my Ruger10-22, it has a TacSol barrel, trigger job, and a ACC Pilot. I use Rem Subsonic 22lr. I have shot 5 with it this year from my sunroom window. I try for head shots with my BSA Platinum Mildot scope.


----------



## 4x4

GT-40 GUY said:


> This is my .223/5.56 with the extras. I use the red light because they can not see the red, but can see some green. Got the light from Cabala's.
> 
> gt40




Jeez...coyotes, and ANY colorblind animal can see ANY light shined at them, no matter the color. To say they "cant see red but some green" is ridiculous. I've used red for years and now I use green, no difference. Red has spooked just as many predators as blue, green, red and clear white light. Its the intensity of the beam of light that spooks game, not color.


----------



## JohnK

I think it may be that the colored lights are dimmer with red being the dimmest. I saw a presentation somewhere by some guys who video night time predator hunting and they had dimmer switches on white lights to make it look better for film. Killed a bunch of coyotes with the dimmed lights and they claimed that once the dogs locked on the color didn't matter, just the brightness. I've never called at night myself.


----------



## shakey gizzard




----------



## blt152

I just picked up a Ruger American Predator in .243Win. I topped it with a Simmons 6x24x50 Predator Quest scope. I'm shooting 95gr Nosler Ballistic Tips on top of 41gr of H 4350. This has proved to be a very accurate combo and should be good on deer and coyotes.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

You want 300 yard performance but not the power of your .270, and you want it economical.

Your answer is a bolt action .223.
You can find soft point or hollow point ammo, imported, for 30 cents a shot. New American made commercial ammo for 80 cents a shot.
Flat shooting well beyond 300 yards, with plenty of velocity and energy at 300.
The rifle could cost as little as $250, and then you decide how much scope you need.

Look at bolt guns from Savage, Mossberg, Marlin, the Ruger American, or even a Weatherby Vanguard for a few bux more.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

Here's what I'd be looking at for an affordable varmint rifle 
for when your .270 big-game rifle would be too much gun:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ucts_id/91073/Ruger+AMERSR+223REM+WSCP+BLKSYN

Ruger American Revolution.  Ruger American rifle with a Redfield 3x-9x Revolution scope (value about $200) for a total package price of $525 (Bud's gun shop. com).

As for inexpensive ammo, for plinking and general target practice, you can get Wolf .223 hollow-point 62-grain rounds for 25 cents per round, in 500-round quantities.

http://www.sgammo.com/product/223-5...w-point-wolf-wpa-military-classic-or-polyform

You could test some of those and see if they expand enough to use for hunting, although they might exit and create a big messy exit wound. Did you want to save the hides / pelts?

Here are some Fiocchi 55-gr. soft points for $.55- $.59 each round. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...ion-223-remington-55-grain-pointed-soft-point

Here's  some Privi Partizan (commerical quality European ammo) with soft-point hunting bullets for $.42 per round.

http://www.luckygunner.com/223-rem-55-gr-sp-privi-partizan-20-rounds


And of course if you want premium performance and are willing to pay normal centerfire rifle ammo prices of a buck a shot, there are MANY choices for that.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hornady-Superformance-Varmint-Ammo/1139898.uts


----------



## PopPop

GunnSmokeer said:


> Here's what I'd be looking at for an affordable varmint rifle
> for when your .270 big-game rifle would be too much gun:
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ucts_id/91073/Ruger+AMERSR+223REM+WSCP+BLKSYN
> 
> Ruger American Revolution.  Ruger American rifle with a Redfield 3x-9x Revolution scope (value about $200) for a total package price of $525 (Bud's gun shop. com).
> 
> As for inexpensive ammo, for plinking and general target practice, you can get Wolf .223 hollow-point 62-grain rounds for 25 cents per round, in 500-round quantities.
> 
> http://www.sgammo.com/product/223-5...w-point-wolf-wpa-military-classic-or-polyform
> 
> You could test some of those and see if they expand enough to use for hunting, although they might exit and create a big messy exit wound. Did you want to save the hides / pelts?
> 
> Here are some Fiocchi 55-gr. soft points for $.55- $.59 each round.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...ion-223-remington-55-grain-pointed-soft-point
> 
> Here's  some Privi Partizan (commerical quality European ammo) with soft-point hunting bullets for $.42 per round.
> 
> http://www.luckygunner.com/223-rem-55-gr-sp-privi-partizan-20-rounds
> 
> 
> And of course if you want premium performance and are willing to pay normal centerfire rifle ammo prices of a buck a shot, there are MANY choices for that.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hornady-Superformance-Varmint-Ammo/1139898.uts



While perusing Buds, check out the CZ 527s, sure they are more money but worth it if you can. Mine are all excellent shooters, balance wonderfully, remarkably accurate and fine pieces of old world craftsmanship too.


----------



## Yotes

Savage .223 Nikon Scope. You are set.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

4x4 said:


> Jeez...coyotes, and ANY colorblind animal can see ANY light shined at them, no matter the color. To say they "cant see red but some green" is ridiculous. I've used red for years and now I use green, no difference. Red has spooked just as many predators as blue, green, red and clear white light. Its the intensity of the beam of light that spooks game, not color.



I have shined red with 250 lumens directly into the eyes of hogs and coyotes at 20 yds. and their eyes glow bright red and never spooked any of them. Yours may be a lot brighter.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY

qqq


----------



## injun joe

I've killed some coyotes and spooked many more. You're going to have to tell that story about shining a yote with 250 lumen at 20 yards and not spooking him.


----------



## rwh

.204 ruger handles crosswinds better and shoots flatter than anything else i've ever shot. it also has low recoil and screams down range fast too.   buy the least expensive one with the heaviest barrel you can afford and put nikon glass and a bipod on it and you can take it out west and teach prairie dogs to fly and do flips or shoot coyotes in the ear if you want to.  nice accurate round.


----------



## deers2ward

I have always been in the "I'll shoot them with whatever is in my hand when I see them" camp (usually a .270 or .243) as I don't set out on coyote hunting trips, but I have started spending more time at a range lately. The rounds I shoot in my deer rifles are not cheap, and the recoil gets old after 20 shots. 

I understand now why the .223/5.56 is so popular across the country

My recommendation is to get an AR 15 if you don't already have one. ..not only for what we are talking about, but next time there is another craze/shortage, you will be glad you got one.


----------



## remingtonrifle

I'm gonna use my ruger vt 204 this year or my savage camo predator .was curious if anybody has used a 22 charger for head and neck shots


----------

